# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vượt qua đại dịch, Vingroup thẳng tiến thị trường Mỹ

## phuong_hanh3112

Tối qua, chương trình kinh tế hàng đầu thế giới “First Move” trên kênh CNN phát sóng lúc 20h10 giờ Việt Nam (9h10 sáng ngày 17/7 tại Mỹ) đã có cuộc trao đổi trực tiếp với bà Lê Thị Thu Thuỷ - Phó Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup.

Hàng triệu khán giả toàn cầu đã theo dõi câu chuyện kéo dài 11 phút ấn tượng của Vingroup với kế hoạch bán điện thoại thông minh Vsmart vào thị trường Mỹ ngay trong năm 2020, bán ô tô VinFast vào năm 2021 và tiết lộ bí mật làm nên sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của Tập đoàn.

Mỹ là thị trường mục tiêu đầu tiên của Vingroup

Truyền thông thế giới vẫn còn nhiều hồ nghi khi tháng 6/2020, Vingroup tuyên bố về kế hoạch giới thiệu ô tô điện đầu tiên của Việt Nam tại Mỹ vào cuối năm nay, đồng thời sẽ bán xe ô tô tại thị trường "khó tính" bậc nhất thế giới này vào tháng 10/2021.

Trong buổi trò chuyện với show “First Move”, bà Lê Thuỷ khẳng định, Vingroup không chỉ sẽ bán ô tô điện theo đúng kế hoạch mà điện thoại thông minh Vsmart cũng sẽ tiến vào thị trường Mỹ ngay trong năm 2020.

"Chỉ trong chưa đầy 3 năm từ khi khởi công nhà máy, những chiếc xe ô tô VinFast đã chạy trên khắp các nẻo đường tại Việt Nam. Hiện tại, 2 trong 3 mẫu xe của chúng tôi đang nằm trong top những chiếc xe bán chạy nhất trên thị trường trong tháng 6 vừa qua, vượt qua rất nhiều các hãng xe tên tuổi. Trong hơn 1 năm trở lại đây, Vingroup đã bắt đầu sản xuất điện thoại thông minh, các sản phẩm IOT và các sản phẩm công nghệ khác." - Bà Thuỷ nhấn mạnh về năng lực công nghệ - công nghiệp của Vingroup.
Bà Lê Thị Thu Thuỷ - Phó Chủ Tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup (bên phải) trò chuyện cùng nhà báo nổi tiếng Julia Chatterley trong chương trình First Move của CNN.
Dẫn chương trình là nhà báo kỳ cựu Julia Chatterley, người có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm theo dõi mảng tài chính doanh nghiệp tại nhiều hãng tin tức lớn như CNBC, Bloomberg... đã thốt lên: "Tôi nhận thấy đây là một cuộc cách mạng của Vingroup, chuyển đổi từ một tập đoàn chuyên về các mảng kinh doanh như du lịch, bất động sản thành tập đoàn công nghệ - công nghiệp với các sản phẩm như điện thoại thông minh và ô tô. Tôi cảm thấy, Vingroup đang tạo động lực để thúc đẩy công cuộc hiện đại hoá Việt Nam và hơn thế nữa."

Kinh doanh các sản phẩm công nghệ cao đòi hỏi Vingroup phải đặc biệt quan tâm tới các vấn đề tuân thủ luật pháp, phát triển bền vững và bảo vệ môi trường. CNN cho rằng đó là điều sẽ "làm khó" doanh nghiệp đến từ Việt Nam - một quốc gia chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất các sản phẩm công nghệ - công nghiệp, nhưng đại diện của Vingroup khẳng định, tập đoàn này có tầm nhìn xa hơn: "Từ trước tới nay, chúng tôi luôn chú trọng vào việc bảo vệ môi trường. Đây là trách nhiệm của Vingroup đối với Việt Nam nói riêng và với thế giới nói chung."


Vingroup sẽ bán vào thị trường Mỹ điện thoại thông minh Vsmart ngay trong năm 2020 và ô tô VinFast vào năm 2021.
Chính sách xanh - Phát triển bền vững

Bà Lê Thuỷ chia sẻ với CNN về chính sách xanh đang áp dụng tại VinSmart - nhà máy sản xuất chiếc điện thoại Vsmart sẽ bán tại Mỹ trong ít tháng tới đây.


Điện thoại thông minh Vsmart Aris 5G của Vingroup đã thu hút sự chú ý của giới công nghệ trên toàn cầu 
"Với vai trò CEO của VinSmart, tôi hiểu rõ, chúng tôi không thể bán sản phẩm vào thị trường châu Âu hay Mỹ nếu không áp dụng và đáp ứng các chính sách xanh. Thực tế, chúng tôi triển khai chính sách xanh trên toàn tập đoàn với nhiều hành động cụ thể để bảo vệ môi trường. Đơn cử tại VinSmart, chúng tôi đã giảm thiểu được 11,2% lượng rác thải nhựa tính từ đầu năm cho đến nay và sẽ tiếp tục giảm để đạt mục tiêu 20% cho tới cuối năm 2020."

Thông qua buổi phỏng vấn với CNN, bà Lê Thuỷ nhấn mạnh, Vingroup là thành viên khởi xướng chương trình hành động NPAP (National Plastic Action Plan) - Nói không với rác thải nhựa do Diễn đàn Kinh tế Thế giới - World Economic Forum tổ chức.

Vingroup cũng đang nghiên cứu và đầu tư vào việc sử dụng các nguồn năng lượng tự tái tạo, đồng thời kết hợp với một đối tác quốc tế lớn để triển khai dự án điện tử năng lượng khí hoá lỏng LNG (Liquefied Natual Gas) nhằm cung cấp nguồn điện sạch, giảm thiểu nguy cơ thiếu hụt điện tại Việt Nam trong những năm tới đây.

CNN ấn tượng với chính sách nhân văn của Vingroup trong đại dịch

Điều gì tạo nên "Sự trỗi dậy mạnh mẽ của Vingroup" trong suốt thập kỷ qua tại Việt Nam và trên trường quốc tế? Vị “phó tướng” của Vingroup đã khiến người dẫn chương trình của CNN ấn tượng và cho rằng, rất nhiều doanh nghiệp trên toàn cầu cần phải làm như Vingroup trong đại dịch Covid-19.

Bà Thuỷ chia sẻ: "Vingroup là doanh nghiệp tiên phong tại Việt Nam cho phép nhân viên làm việc tại nhà. Đồng thời, những nhân viên phải tiếp xúc trực tiếp với khách hàng được tăng tiền bồi dưỡng bởi họ là những người phải đối mặt với rủi ro nhiều nhất.”

“Đã có những nhân sự từ VinFast nói với Chủ tịch Tập đoàn rằng công ty đang gặp khó khăn, bởi vậy họ sẵn sàng không nhận lương. Ông Phạm Nhật Vượng - Chủ tịch Tập đoàn rất cảm động về hành động này và nói rằng: ‘Những công ty khác ngoài kia vẫn đang gồng mình vượt qua dịch bệnh và cắt giảm lương của nhân viên để tồn tại nhưng chúng ta không làm vậy. Dù phải ở nhà gần 2 tháng, chúng ta vẫn trả lương đủ và hỗ trợ hết mình cho nhân viên bởi vì họ vẫn phải lo cho gia đình’. Điều đó đã mang đến những kết quả rất tốt, đặc biệt là nhận được sự trung thành tuyệt đối của nhân viên sau đó."
VinFast đã là thương hiệu ô tô có doanh số tốt nhất tại Việt Nam trong tháng 5 và tháng 6/2020, đặc biệt là 2 mẫu xe VinFast Fadil và VinFast Lux A2.0
Sự trung thành của các nhân viên VinFast đã khiến hãng xe mới này đạt nhiều kết quả kinh doanh ấn tượng ngay khi Việt Nam dỡ bỏ giãn cách xã hội. Các dòng xe VinFast đã lọt Top xe bán chạy nhất thị trường và soán ngôi nhiều "ông vua" thị trường đến từ các hãng xe khác nhiều năm qua. Đó là bước chuyển mình ấn tượng, thể hiện triển vọng phát triển từ doanh nghiệp Việt Nam đầu tiên xuất hiện trong show “First Move” của CNN.

Bên cạnh các thông tin ấn tượng được công bố, những hình ảnh đẹp và hiện đại trong 11 phút chiếm sóng trên kênh truyền hình nổi tiếng CNN đã mang tới hàng triệu khán giả thế giới một góc nhìn khác về một Việt Nam đẹp, an toàn, hiện đại, năng động và phát triển.



“First Move with Julia Chatterley” là chương trình về kinh tế hàng đầu của Đài truyền hình CNN, phát vào 9 giờ sáng (giờ Mỹ) hàng ngày và lên sóng trực tiếp tại Sở Giao dịch Chứng khoán New York.

Tiêu chí để xuất hiện trong chương trình này là doanh nghiệp có bước chuyển mình đột phá, có triển vọng phát triển ấn tượng. Ngoài Vingroup, người dẫn chương trình Julia Chatterley từng trò chuyện với nhiều lãnh đạo nổi tiếng đến từ các thương hiệu như ông Reid Hoffman - đồng sáng lập mạng xã hội Linkedin, Chủ tịch hãng Emirates Airlines - ông Tim Clark, Chủ tịch hãng Cisco - ông Chuck Robins...

----------


## sangmt

Việt Nam cần những công ty dám nghĩ, dám làm và có tư duy lớn như vậy! Chúc mừng Vingroup!

----------

